
Kayak founder Paul English launches a new concierge travel venture - rmason
http://www.bostonglobe.com/business/2016/05/12/drives-uber-helps-haiti-and-may-revolutionize-how-travel-paul-english-soul-new-machine/R2vThUDvRMckM5KoPIjVKK/story.html
======
atonse
After dealing with the basic lack of humans to talk to for questions on
various web based services I've tried to use (Mint, Wealthfront, ZenPayroll),
I'm tired of doing these things without guidance of a real, experienced,
licensed person, and having to wobble along to figure out important things
(like how some expenses are classified, etc) with just the guidance of pretty
software tooltips.

I'm probably not alone in this. I think we'll start to see more services that
are a bit more high-touch on the employing human experts side.

~~~
taurath
Its really difficult to find a proper travel agent now that all the websites
have taken over. Maybe they'll come back.

~~~
tony_landis
Check out www.anywhere.com. No app needed.

------
cylinder
I would like to know just how "AI" is used to help the agents, to prove this
is not just a conventional travel agency sitting behind a shiny mobile app.

~~~
lgas
They are probably doing the same thing a lot of "AI" startups are doing now,
which is starting with just that -- a conventional travel agency sitting
behind a shiny mobile app -- and then trying to build the AI on top of the
data they collect from human interactions.

------
pookieinc
For those who directly want to visit the site:

[https://www.lolatravel.com/](https://www.lolatravel.com/)

